
$150,000 for a journey to 100,000' in a balloon capsule - miles
https://mossandfog.com/space-perspective-will-take-you-to-the-edge-of-space-in-a-futuristic-balloon-capsule/
======
miles
Submitting this blog post instead of the company's own homepage[1], as it
didn't load for me properly in Safari[2].

[1] [https://thespaceperspective.com](https://thespaceperspective.com)

[2] [https://imgur.com/a/moDekeA](https://imgur.com/a/moDekeA)

